# Entertainment Center....DONE!!



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Took me a while due to scheduling but I finally moved the new Buffett style entertainment center into the house. Overall dimensions are 72",30"T, & 20" deep. I placed a removable split back panel for equipment access that attaches with magnets(glad I did that). I'm pretty happy with how it turned out although I'll have to get a larger TV Now!!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Wow that is some awesome work.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That looks really, really nice.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

What are the dark spots?


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Outstanding job. ESP the agining.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

It's alright. 





























J/k.. Looks great! Love the antiquing!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Bill
The dark spots I'm assuming your referring to are spots were I placed a glaze on the paint to simulate aging(dirty look). It's becoming more and more popular for this look in mantles, cabinets and furniture. I've had a couple clients I've built some stuff for ask for it. It's labor intensive but the finished product usually turns out great if done correctly. By labor intensive the process goes like this
All of this was sprayed using a HVLP spray system
1. make sure everythign is smooth and clean
2. 2-3 coats of Sanding sealer to seal the wood grain. 
3. Sand with 400-600grit
4. 2-3 Coats of acrylic paint
5. Smooth out any rough spots in paint and fill holes sand with 600grit between coats
6. 2-3 coats High performance clear coat to seal the paint
7. Apply glaze effect 
8. 4-5 coats high perforamance clear coat to seal the entire project.
9. sand with 1000-2000 grit lightly

The coats are pretty light to keep drips and runs a a minimum
And people wonder why it's costs so much more when they ask for that finish on a piece they have me building.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like it and the build is great. The split back panel using magnets were a perfect solution I would not have thought of doing. Well done


----------



## monstermerkur (Oct 4, 2011)

I see your center speaker serves as a booster as well. Only bad thing about these fancy new thin tv's.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Hahaha ya caught me!!. Ya my new house has for speakers in the ceiling but didn't have a center channel speaker. I used an old one for the time being. Sooner then later I'll upgrade to the 60" Samsung plasma I've been wanting and I'll mount it to the wall. Then the center channel will again me all alone on the new piece of furniture.


----------



## novicissitude (Jan 24, 2007)

How much would a project like this cost?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Right.



novicissitude said:


> How much would a project like this cost?


... definitely looks like some money could be made.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

It would depend on the size you want, finish you would like, wood species you want and any special extras you would want to add to it. If anyone would seriously be interested in a piece like this or something else shoot me a private message and we can chat about it. I would say in that piece I've probably got about 800 in material if that helps. 
The piece is 72"wx30"Tx20"D. 

Blum soft close hinges(get the door swinging and the hinge will slow the door down and close it softly)

Internal leveling feet(allen head from the inside of the cabinet to level the case).

100% solid wood construction, joints are dovetailed, rabbited or dado'd for strength and the case was glued with marine grade epoxy resin. It's not gunna break I can tell ya that.

Adjustable shelves, removable back center panel for access. All the normal stuff.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

I've seen this guy's work in person. Very good quality. Another good lookin' build there Goose!


----------

